# Autotrail Apache Payload



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,I am awaiting the delivery of a new 2008 Autotrail apache 634l,Been eagerly waiting 6 months, :lol: Could anyone out there please advise me on the maximum payload i can carry in the vehicle? Or the maximum the vehicle can weigh fully loaded on the road? She is comming with the 157 bhp engine,i think this is +50kgs,Any help would be much appreciated :? Many thanks Satis


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi satis, just so your post isnt lost, seanoo


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The gross vehicle weight for yours is I think 3500. Payload betwen 525 and 550kg but better check yourself.

But then it depends on what you have fitted. Just fitting an awning could reduce your payload by between 25 and 40kg depending on size.

Have a look at this brochure

Go to page 38

Johnny F


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*Autotrail Apache 634l Payload 2008 model*

Thanks for the info,mangothemadmonk,But not sure if the info relates to the 2006 Apache :? As ithink the new apache has the new lightweight chassis?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Probably best to give them a bell to be on the safe side and just ask about weights for items you may have added on.

I bet you can't wait can you?

Johnny F


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Been waiting since the NNEC Motorhome show in february,Getting excited now,Should be behind the wheel 1st week of september, Yipppeeee :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

My suggestion is get it home - load it up as if for a trip - ie full fuel, full gas, full water and drive to your nearest weighbridge - you will then know exactly what you have. Weights provided are for base models only - anything extra added comes off that final weight,

You can also then contact the tyre manufacturer to obtain your tyre pressures - and I bet whatever they are incorrectly set at PDI

Enjoy it - the waiting is awful isn't it?

carol


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think this will help if it's a 2007 model..

Auto-trail
It stated Gross as 3500kg less 3045 for unladen weight -= Payload 455 kg. 
From that take off your engine upgrade weight and if you had the SE pack that may reduce your payload by between 24 and 39kg..
As suggested, load up when you get it and go to a weightbridge just to make sure...
Enjoy !!!


----------

